# Need a T-Shirt Designer



## opus (Jul 27, 2009)

I need a very creative T-Shirt designer. I'm in the performing arts venues. They need to have WOW factor and something broad-based teens will want to buy and wear. 

If this is your area of expertise, please let me know by sending some sample designs to [email protected]. These will be set up to do DTG printing.


----------



## brianmot (Dec 24, 2008)

you'll get more responses if you post this in the referral section of the forum


----------



## pgconversion (Apr 24, 2009)

opus said:


> I need a very creative T-Shirt designer. I'm in the performing arts venues. They need to have WOW factor and something broad-based teens will want to buy and wear.
> 
> If this is your area of expertise, please let me know by sending some sample designs to [email protected]. These will be set up to do DTG printing.


Perhaps you can outsource for your thsirt design! Sometimes some outsourced design is more creative and more attracitive! I think you can try this way and try some abroad design company!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

I believe I can be of some help and can wow anyone.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

